# Quick tie Hi/Lo Rig



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

To tie a Hi/Lo rig without any terminal tackle (snaps/swivels), follow these steps. Knots used are listed in the "Knot Guide".

1. Using 50 lb test leader material, cut off a 3 foot length. Leader material is sold in loops and is stiffer than spooled mono.

2. On each end of the mono length, tie a Double Surgeon's loop knot.

3. One foot from each end of this knot, tie a Dropper loop knot. This will give you two dropper loops for your hooks.

4.  Run the loop through your hooks, hook your sinker on the bottom, and you have a quick hi/lo rig that you can tie in about two minutes without any terminal tackle (snaps or swivels).  And they're cheap to make!


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

How do you attach the hooks on the dropper loop?


----------



## dj3 (May 25, 2001)

Sandcrab,
You aren't a charterboat captain out of Solomons are you? A captain and his mate turned my dad and myself on to that last year and it worked out fine. Easy to make and no kinks either like you would get in the steel rigs.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Guys,

No charterboating for me although I did learn a lot from going on one every weekend for three years when I lived in San Diego.  

Two ways to rig the hooks. 

1. You can make the dropper loops and then put the dropper line though the hook eye.

2. (My favorite). After cutting the leader material and tying ONE end with a double surgeon's loop knot http://www.pierandsurf.com/knots/surgeonsloop.shtml I put the straight end of the leader material though a hook eye. Next I make the dropper loop making sure to put the dropper line (with the hook) through the twisted line to form the "hat" (Dropperloop Step 3). http://www.pierandsurf.com/knots/dropperloop.shtml Now do the same for the other dropper hook.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab...I make my hi/lo's the same way. The leader material is usually to heavy to double through a 2/0 circle so going through the eye in the beginning solves the problem. I use it for tog fishing because you can keep the dropper short. I think a spool of 30# to 50# leader material is just as important as hooks and sinkers are in the tackle box/bag.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Catman,

It's a real easy rig to tie - isn't it? And the leader spools in my tackle box still keep coming - 50/80/100 lb test and that does not include wire for sharking. 

I modify this rig to make a quick 3-way swivel type rig without the hardware when I want to drift for trout or stripers in a current with cut bait strips. Using a 36" length of leader material, I tie a double surgeon knot on one end and then tie a dropper loop 12" down from it and put my hook on the other end. This is really good as it lets you fish with a sinker but still maintain contact with the hook without any connection to terminal tackle (3 way swivel). Got this one from a mate on a party boat...I ended up killing the ling cod with this setup.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab...What is the difference between leader material and regular line? Other than wire leader that I use for blues, I've just been using 50 lb. mono as leader. I've noticed that the charter boat boys also use heavy mono a leader material. What's the real story? Thanks man.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Catman,

I use Jinkai leader material sold in 30 yd large, looped spools. The leader material is a little stiffer and because it is sold in large looped spools vice small refill spools, it stays nice and straight. I changed over a couple of years ago and have not looked back. The 50(shockers/rigs) and the 80 lb test (snelling large circle hooks) cost about $7.50. 

Makes outstanding shock leaders and snells.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I do something similar. I cut 3-4 feet of leader Snell a hook to each end then tye a couple of Surgeon's, one for the sinker and one for the snap.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab...Thanks for the info. Time for me to change. I'll order some this evening.

Catman.


----------

